# Confused want my Wife & Family back



## 36305 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello, Where do I begin? I am so confused right now on how to get my Wife back. We have been together a little over 3 years with alot of ups and downs mainly for the last 2. My wife has gone through a grueling sexual harrasment lawsuit pretty much the whole time we were together but it is finally over with. Also her ex Husband has tried to take her to court to get custody of her child & I have been with her through it all . All of this has put a huge strain on our Marriage to the point she said that she was un-happy and wanted to take it easy and time about 3 months ago. She started hanging out with a female friend more and more that is not Married but her partner works out of town and comes home on Holidays, my wife met her neighbor's friend who is living with his Mom and has no ambition but does have children, which my wife has a soft spot for,she denied having an affair for the longest time to me her family and friends for the last two months and even still denies it to some, today she finally admitted it to me and says that part of her feels a since of normalcy with me but she has devloped some feelings for him . She says that she is afraid that I won't forgive her I told her that I do, I have come to terms to what has happend and want her back, I told her that it is hard but I have had alot of time to think about things. This guy is a labled as a "bad boy" chracter I on other hand would be labled as a good person. What I am meaning is he has no high school diploma, revoked drivers license and a little bit of a record. But he has two kids to whom I think my wife is gotten attached to. Along with him partially. She has said that she wanted a divorce several times but never goes and files. Now she tells me that she is so confused and for some reason thinks that I have cheated on her which I haven't I think that is just her guilty concious. Her friend has had a negative inpact on our realtionship & really doesn't like me. I also think that my wife feels like if she gets back with me she will loose this friend over it . Help me what should I do to get my Wife back and Step-Daughter back.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Guess she's changed and she's no longer "that woman" you fell in love with before. I think you want "that woman" back? Even you are able to make her friend go away from now, your wife is a different person now with something she's not going to share and with a confusing and negative thoughts. Therefore, you will need to figure out wheaties she wants to work hard repairing the marriage with you? Does she still love you? Or is she in love with her affair? Knowing how much chance you've got, you can seek professional help to repair your marriage and you want to encourage her to go to the therapy with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 36305 (Oct 19, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Guess she's changed and she's no longer "that woman" you fell in love with before. I think you want "that woman" back? Even you are able to make her friend go away from now, your wife is a different person now with something she's not going to share and with a confusing and negative thoughts. Therefore, you will need to figure out wheaties she wants to work hard repairing the marriage with you? Does she still love you? Or is she in love with her affair? Knowing how much chance you've got, you can seek professional help to repair your marriage and you want to encourage her to go to the therapy with her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She says that she loves me still even at times she lets it slip and has said when this haapend that she says it's hard not to say it. The affair part she says that she has devloped feelings for him. I have tried to get both of us in Marriage counciling, even came really close and when it came time to go she said she didn't want to. 
Correct me if I'm wrong but I feel like this guy she is hooked on is only looking for someone to take care of his kids and support him finacialy (which I think she is buying him stuff and giving him money). His mother the one he lives with bascially takes care of the kids. 
This guy is in his early thirties and doesn't keep a job long from what I understand. 
I don't really care if she has changed or not I just want my Wife back to which she says she is very confused


----------

